# Flushing an E-tec 30



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I had an etec 50 for 9 years and always ran the motor on the muffs. When I got my etec 30 I couldn't get it to pee running it on the muffs so I either had to used the flush port and not run it or drag out a tub to immerse the foot it. 

Well I was searching through some youtube vids the other day and learned that there are two holes on either side just above the water intake screens. If you put tape over these it will run on the muffs like a charm. 

Some may already know this, just passing it along.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I had to use the dual inlet flush muffs for the F60 water pump to pick up. The only engine out of many that a single side supply did not work on.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Honda has a similar recommendation where they state in the manual to place duck tape over one of the water inlets on the underside of the anti-cavitation plate when using muffs.


----------

